# Looking for inshore spinning rod recommendations



## PapaBear59 (Jan 8, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I am looking for a good inshore spinning rod to match with my Penn 4400SS or a good combo for under $150.00 to use in my yak. I target reds, flounder, and trout. 

Thanks


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the W&McGill Capt. Blair Wiggins flats Blue sGlass rods-


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the Tsunami Airwave 6'6" Heavy, Fast Action, 15-25lb Line, and 3/4-3 jig weight


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

BPS inshore extreme 7' mh is a nice rod for the money


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For that kind of $$ you might be able to get a custom made and if I knew where you were close to other than "WITHIN" we could hook ya up with a rod builder close to home.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Shimano Teramar Medium power fast action should do the trick and under budget. Light enough for flounder and trout but plenty of backbone for reds


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

A 7' mf All Star, Falcon, or a St Croix. You can get the All Star for about $50, 'bout $79 for the Falcon, and $99 for the St Croix. 'Pends on your wallet. All three feel great. I have a All Star on a Penn 4000 Fierce. Very sweet for the inshore slam!


----------



## Kevin Kelly (Feb 25, 2012)

Those W&M Wiggins rods are really pretty good for the money.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Daiwa Costal*

made with the Fuji Alconite guides... You can get 2 for 150 a light and a med... IMHO Best inshore store bought rods on the market... JAM


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I own both the BPS Extremes & Daiwa Coastal, both are very good rods for the price.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

redfish12 said:


> Shimano Teramar Medium power fast action should do the trick and under budget. Light enough for flounder and trout but plenty of backbone for reds


The Teramar Southeast would be a good choice for the budget mentioned. Another sleeper for even less could be a Cabela's Salt Striker Inshore for even less and has good reviews. I have a Salt Striker, and there's really nothing wrong with it other than I got the urge to upgrade and treat myself awhile ago. I still do have the Salt Striker and still use it as a second rod or for guests. I spent quite a bit of time looking around and researching and the Teramar was in the semi-finals and down to the finals along with a St. Croix Avid inshore. On feeling poor days I would lean to the Teramar lol and on it's only money days I leaned towards the Avid. I ended up getting the Avid. But from what I read, I'm sure I would have been happy with the Teramar too, it was well recommended. And both in M F that lets you toss light baits but both have a backbone to get your red in.


----------

